# Galvan T8 and T10 for sale



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

T10 is sold


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Is that one in the middle a T-8 or the T-10?


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

The middle was the 10. Its sold
I got the black 8 left


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

All sold


----------

